# Jumping Spider



## PixelRabbit (May 15, 2013)

Chased this little guy around for a bit today, he is the first one to take my offer of a leaf to sit on and even paused to pose! 

I have to say that the camera makes me totally brave.  I have a fear of spiders that goes way back to a LARGE Dock Spider incident when I was young but with the camera in front of me I can get close enough with my 50mm for this shot... never woulda believed you if you said I'd be that close to a spider, even a small one and not be crawling out of my own skin! lol
Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 15, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2013)

Pretty decent "picture". Nice colors, and I like the radial leaf vein pattern and off-center composition. Pretty decent magnification. It's not "clinical"....that's why I put the work picture in quotes.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 15, 2013)

Thanks DGM!
 Derrel, thanks for acknowledging that, you know how I hate hitting the "clinical" mark!


----------



## dewey (May 15, 2013)

I hate those things... but very nice work.  Looks natural with great color.


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

You've captured his personality perfectly! 

Looks as though he's been eating aphids, with that tell-tale green stain on his fangs.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Dewy 



Designer said:


> You've captured his personality perfectly!
> 
> Looks as though he's been eating aphids, with that tell-tale green stain on his fangs.


Thanks Designer, I didn't realize that was why they had green fangs! Cool! This guy lives in the room with our fig trees, haven't noticed any aphids so he must be doing a good job


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2013)

I made that up.  I have no idea why the fangs are green.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 15, 2013)

Designer said:


> I made that up.  I have no idea why the fangs are green.



roflmao! touche Sir lol 
I did sit there after thinking damn, I must have a lot of aphids around since they all seem to have the green fangs... yay for jumping spiders! lol!!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Nice capture brave one.The green fangs is the Venom.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 15, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice capture brave one.The green fangs is the Venom.



Thanks  
As for the venom... don't make me google that!! Lol


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2013)

Ok Venom,Just made that up.However be mindful of the Brown recluse that have venomous bite.


----------



## Photographiend (May 15, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Photographiend 



DarkShadow said:


> Ok Venom,Just made that up.However be mindful of the Brown recluse that have venomous bite.



Phew! lol 
 Ah yes, we have very few bugs and creepy crawlies that will hurt you here, there are two that I can think of and that is one, the other is the Eastern Massasagua Rattlesnake.  I have never seen either **knock on wood**


----------



## Hof8231 (May 16, 2013)

You're braver than I am. I would never get that close to one of those things. I'm a big guy with a very irrational fear of small spiders. Just ask my ex haha but my hatred of spiders aside, I really like this! Love the detail in the spider and the colors.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Hof!

Never say never  these guys are addictive!  I still can't get close to other spiders yet but these guys just have such "personality" I just can't resist


----------

